# Putting images on a forum board



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

Hello, I am trying to transfer images from an online site to a forum board I am on. It has a signature box that you can put the info in which if it works will picture/image there. The first one i used was









this one worked.

then I deleted the above and put this one one same address and put heavenly_country. this one did not work, but was to to leave out the underscore which I did. It worked ok.

I then tried a new site:









this one did not work.

tried one more using the crossnet and after images/i put like_i_painted".jpg".

this one did no load either. Please understand I know little about doing this, but am eager to learn. Would you please take a look at the above and advise me as how to make these work. This are online sites and free and read the site. From what one tod me that you use different marks in the name. Like the underscores worked on one and not the other and on the one with just two names just type the names together. Hop I have no rambled on this but, would appreciate any one's advice. This i an excellent board to get info on. Thank you in advance.e


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

www.fci.crossnet.se/ www.uponthisrock.com.g5


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Java
I hope I'm understanding you question correctly......
If you are going to create hyperlinks from one site to another it is extremely important to verify your string syntax.
Your first Pic was "http://www.fci.crossnet.se/images/come_to_the%20_river.jpg" adding the 20% lost the link since it should of said
"http://www.fci.crossnet.se/images/come_to_the_river.jpg" which would of provided the correct path to the page.
The second was "http//www.uponthisrock.com" missing the :
and should of read "http://www.uponthisrock.com/" providing the link to the site url.
The prior one with 20% I assume was a reduction factor by 20%?
or just a mistype? Also remember if you html hyperlink to a site for an image you are dependant on that site to keep that image at that address and not delete that page. Which would give you placeholders. 
Dave


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

You are correct there was a typo, but I wonder on the crossnet, after I back slash, I then type in the name of the picture/image using underscores. Would this be correct? Thanks


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

Blue . Davey7549, I copied and pasted the address and added th image name. Starting with the<img and ending with

, I have copied this to my signature name on the adcf board I am on. Other pictures from that site has worked. As I mentioned I was told to put an underscore. Also on one picture I used which was entitled heavenly country I was told to make that all one line that also worked. I understand that doing this I am at the mercy of the online site. Does this make any better sense to you? Thanks. Sorry cannot set the http to work, tried the system above, but it only puts a block. Am not doing some right.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Java
It seems every pic that does not have the underscore is working at the site you are referring to and the one with underscores are not. Is the site blocking these? This is my first occasion to deal with underscores in hyperlinks so I will have to do some digging to see or maybe someone else has an idea what is happening.
Dave


----------



## MacFromOK (Mar 19, 2001)

Hey Davey,

If you press the "reply with quote" button on
Java's post, you can see what's happening...


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Java _
> *
> 
> Blue . Davey7549, I copied and pasted the address and added th image name. Starting with the<img and ending with
> ...


http://www.fci.crossnet.se/images/zebrastripes.jpg , not http://www.fci.crossnet.se/images13.html/images/like_i_painted_this.jpg

if you see a picture on the internet, then right-click it, and select properties. This will give you the correct URL for it!


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by davey7549 _
> *Java
> It seems every pic that does not have the underscore is working at the site you are referring to and the one with underscores are not. Is the site blocking these? This is my first occasion to deal with underscores in hyperlinks so I will have to do some digging to see or maybe someone else has an idea what is happening.
> Dave *


Dave,

Underscores are perfectly valid, and are used because a space is translated as "20%" and some servers do not recognise that. naming conventions are varied, but people use the underscore rather than typing the name without any breaks.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Thanks Guys
I'll look later at your suggestions right now I'm numb after the anger of todays loss of life and unspeakable actions and tragedy.
No more to say.
Dave


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

Appreciate you help, it seems every thing you do is different in hyper links. I see the AMERICAN FLAGs you have how did you find it or did you create it and is free to use and ifso how do I get it and paste it. You guys are great. Thanks


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Java
Here is what Tech Guy posted for selecting flag avatars:
1. Click on "User CP" button at the top of this page. 
2. Click on the "Edit Options" near the top. 
3. Click the "Change Avatar" button near the bottom. 
4. Under the pictures that appear, click the >> link. 
5. Click the circle next to the picture that looks best to you. 
6. Click the "Submit Modifcations" button near the bottom.
Dave


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks Davy. Also, am trying to understand a littke but about <>, ", what img(probably image, src(maybe source before http address. Is there such a site on this board that I could read adn try to understand when and where I want to put the above. It is fairl hard to try and understand, but if I can pick up a little knowlege maybe it will be of help to me. Thanks again.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Java
Is this what you are looking for or have you seen this already?
Click here
Dave


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

You can go to any search engine on the Internet and search for *Basic HTML*, or *Learn HTML*, or *HTML Tutorial*, or something to that effect, and about a million sites on the subject will come up for you.
One very good site for beginner's is Annabella's HTML Help.
Start with the link to *HTML Basics*, which begins by explaining the use of brackets, opening and closing tags, formats, and more.
You'll be a pro in no time.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Signature
Nice touch with the butterfly Gif! Did you create the Image?
Dave


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Oh, no.
I can do a few cute things on message boards that allow HTML and VB Code, but I don't really quite know how to create my own animated gifs....yet. 
Thank you for the compliment, however.


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

To Signature or Davey. Thanks for the input. I went to the site recommended by Davy. I tried to do this but only got the Proud to be an american moving to the right. I am going to put it h,ere. To let you see how I put it in trying to get colors etc.

Proud to be an American 
<marquee bgcolor #ff3030">

I got this from this annabellle's html that signature listed. Very good site. I am not sure I am doing this correctley. I have the message on and it moves to the right, however I cannot get the colors in a border. If you would have the time could you check this and point me to the error of my work. I am only just beginning to understand some of this, and your input or editing will help guide me in the right way. Thanks. Go America!!!!! No sure this will work out right


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey Java
Not bad! A scrolling Marque of text!
Dave


----------



## crellin (Jan 13, 2001)

Thanks Davey, I did not realize when I tried to put the msg on here the way I posted it on an acf board that has html in the signature box, that it show up as it did. I am going to attempt to do it for you to look at by no using the tags, just putting "tag" in front of each line. Here goes:

tagmarqueetag Proud to be an American tagbackslashmarqueetag

tagmarquee bgcolor#ff3030"tag

tagmarquee direction="right"tag tagbackslashtag

tagmarqueetag tagfont face=comic sans MS" size5#ofoocd"tag tagfonttag tagbackslashmarqueetag

Hope the above makes some sense to you. What I was trying to do was put a border, with a red back ground and blue Letters for msg. As you can see I only got the direction on and the wording. I picked this up off the site previously mention. The writer said that the colors was not for netscape or IE3 but was for IE4, I have IE 5.2. If this shows correctley to you could you then tell me how it should be written to show the colors and border. If you have time you could look at the site you gave me and shows on the marquee site what I am trying to do. Am Having fun, have accomplished a little but want to learn more as I have time. I guess my main thought is putting this altogether whether is is typed as I have it above or is it all one string. If I have it wrong perhaps if you have time you could write it correctly and email to me so that I will have some sense in how to write. Thanks. Email [email protected]


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Java
There are certian restrictions on every site including this one.
What may work on one site for a string may not work on another
depending what the webmaster will allow. 
If certian strings will not work maybe they are not allowed.
I can appreciate your trying different combinations but Mike really
is the one that who determines what is to be used.
Otherwise many would consume allot of space and bandwidth.
If I am way off base on this one I am sure I will be told.
Dave


----------



## Signature (Sep 15, 2001)

Don't forget: 
For every beginning tag, such as <marquee>, 
you must have a closing tag, such as </marquee>.
I count 4 <marquee>'s in your code,
but only 3 </marquee>'s.
Since one <marquee> isn't closed, it will continue to scroll the rest of your message.

I noticed a fault at Annabella's that explains why you probably had trouble getting color.
She typed:
<font face="Comic Sans MS" size=5color="#CC33FF">
<marquee>The font changes WILL work!!!</marquee>
</font>
The first line should have read:
<font face="Comic Sans MS" size="5" color="#CC33FF">

For a colorful red marquee, type:
<font color="#FF0000">
<marquee>This is a scrolling red marquee!</marquee>
</font>
to get this:

This is a scrolling red marquee!

For a red background and blue letters, (which is gonna make me dizzy, I just know it ), type:
<font color="#0000FF">
<marquee bgcolor="#FF0000">This is a scrolling blue marquee on a red background.</marquee>
</font>
to get this:

This is a scrolling blue marquee on a red background.

I'll let you figure out the font faces, sizes, borders, centering, and all the other things.
It'll take a little time and a lot of patience. 

I like to type my html codes in Notepad, then save it as a *.htm file.
I can then click on and drag the file to an opened browser window to see if it works.
To make changes in the *.htm file, click *Edit* (in the browser), and choose *Source*.
If you wish to save those changes, click *File*, and choose *Save*.

Have fun.


----------

